# I need ideas to get started taking photos professionally?



## Raymond_Mason (May 7, 2014)

First off, nice to meet you guys; it is a real pleasure.

 I have a Canon 35mm Rebel T2 that just takes 35mm film. I am using it as mainly practice until I can afford a decent entry professional digital camera (Like a Canon Rebel T5i).

 I want to take pictures professionally but I am unsure what I should specialize in. I know there is weddings and such but what else could I do that pays relatively good potentially?

 I got interested in this because I wanted to be a storm chaser and take photos of lightning, tornadoes and even just the storm cell base structure itself. Unfortunately my lack of transportation to do any such photo and video taking isn't likely any time soon. I however want to still take photographs professionally. 

I don't have the money to go to school, so I just want to make a good portfolio and go from there.  I will take any suggestions. I live in the desert and not by any ocean or forest.


----------



## EIngerson (May 7, 2014)

Concentrate on learning photography and producing professional results. Then think about shooting professionally.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 7, 2014)

Forget about 'specializing' until you are good at generalizing.
Professional photography is a long difficult chance-y road with no guarantee of success or income.
The hundreds of thousands of people with entry level cameras will be competing for the same few positions.

1) Start studying, start taking pictures.
2) get input on your work and correct your mistakes
3) goto 1) until you are really good.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 7, 2014)

Raymond_Mason said:


> First off, nice to meet you guys; it is a real pleasure.
> 
> I have a Canon 35mm Rebel T2 that just takes 35mm film. I am using it as mainly practice until I can afford a decent entry professional digital camera (Like a Canon Rebel T5i).
> 
> ...



Greetings Raymond, welcome to the forum.  Ok, first, a disclaimer.  I am not a professional photographer, photography for me is a hobby and will always remain so, I have no interest in doing it professionally. Ok, now that we have that out of the way:

The best advice I can give you is to not only concentrate on your photography skills, but to learn as much as you can about business and marketing.  Most businesses fail not because their owner/operator lacks proficiency in whatever service he/she is providing, but rather because the person who started the business didn't really have enough knowledge or experience in running a business and being able to market it and run it properly.  As to what area of photography you should start with, well at first this is really more of a marketing question.  What seems to be in demand in your local area?  That would be some good research to start with I think, as with any successful business it's about finding (or sometimes creating) a need and then satisifying that demand.

Once you determine what types of photographs are in demand, then you can start looking at what sort of equipment you'll need, determine your startup costs, and start thinking about how to market yourself.  Needless to say running your own business and making it successful has a lot of challenges involved.


----------



## CdTSnap (May 7, 2014)

I dont understand, why talk about becoming a professional photographer when you first need to learn? Its not something you can just pick up in a few weeks.

Secondly, even thinking about shooting weddings when you dont understand what to do is a HUGE risk.

Start by first getting a camera and taking some photos.


----------



## Raymond_Mason (May 7, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Forget about 'specializing' until you are good at generalizing.
> Professional photography is a long difficult chance-y road with no guarantee of success or income.
> The hundreds of thousands of people with entry level cameras will be competing for the same few positions.
> 
> ...




 Thanks guys for the input! I guess what I can do is try to take the best photos that I can at anything (unedited at first). Then ask you guys what you think of them.


----------



## sashbar (May 7, 2014)

Raymond_Mason said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Forget about 'specializing' until you are good at generalizing.
> ...



Yes, it will be a good start. But do not shoot anything. Shoot something that you think is worth shooting.


----------



## Raymond_Mason (May 7, 2014)

I think what I am going to purchase first is some Canon Telephoto zoom lens. Later when I get another better camera I can just use the same lenses. Me and my brother both are into this. My brother is more into film and is going to school for it. I think this is going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 7, 2014)

I think too you need to spend enough time on it to know you love it enough for the long haul (getting good at it and maybe later working towards professional level work). 

If you want to get more lenses and might be considering used you could try KEH, I've done well buying from them. I shoot film too (have umpteen film cameras and one digital) and with today's technology you have options. Most places that develop film will scan too (or you could scan your own) so it's not hard to go from a film image to a digital version. (If I can learn to do it, anybody can! which I say because I'm not much of a computer techie type and I managed to figure it all out). 

I think learning to get a proper exposure and to frame and compose images can be done with just about any camera. Have fun with it.


----------



## Nounboy (May 7, 2014)

Learn to shoot architectural subjects - houses, shops, properties. Real Estate people are always on the lookout for photographers.

Otherwise the advice above is good. Learn and practise the basics first.


----------



## Tamgerine (May 20, 2014)

If you choose your specialty solely on what is going to make you the most money I fear you are going to end up sorely disappointed. Who wants a wedding photographer that doesn't friggin' LOVE weddings? Or a newborn photographer that hates kids? If you don't like what you do it's eventually going to show. 

Who wants a job that they ONLY do for the money? Those sound like very unfulfilled people. 

So the answer to your question is to shoot a LOT of things for a LONG time and decide what really motivates you. That is something that is ever changing for people, too. It may be different one year to the next, so don't think you HAVE to decide right now and never change. There are plenty of photographer that started commercial and switched to weddings because they liked them better.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 20, 2014)

What else is there that pays "relatively good potentially"  not a whole lot.  Your best bet is like everyone has been saying learn as much as you can, shoot as much as you can.  At some point down the road you may realize that it's better as a hobby.  Once it becomes a job, it is like every other job.  If you try to make a go of it as a freelancer, the challenges are vast and the stress involved can drive people to an early grave.

I love the job I have, and have been spending decades doing it, been through great times, really bad times, and the stress as been debilitating at times.  This past five months my work load is great, and I'm enjoyed every shoot I have done, and looking forward to all the shoots I have book over the next six months.  But there is no guaranteed future.

Just enjoy it as long as you can, and if at some point it works out for you, run with it.


----------



## gsgary (May 20, 2014)

Raymond_Mason said:


> I think what I am going to purchase first is some Canon Telephoto zoom lens. Later when I get another better camera I can just use the same lenses. Me and my brother both are into this. My brother is more into film and is going to school for it. I think this is going to be a lot of fun.



Don't waste your money use what you have already and learn how to use it well


----------



## Austin Greene (May 20, 2014)

Raymond_Mason said:


> First off, nice to meet you guys; it is a real pleasure.
> 
> I have a Canon 35mm Rebel T2 that just takes 35mm film. I am using it as mainly practice until I can afford a decent entry professional digital camera (Like a Canon Rebel T5i).
> 
> ...



You've got plenty of good advice here. All I can say are these two things: 

1. The T5i is not a professional grade body, though it will serve you well. 
2. Be careful about rushing into being a "pro". I've been shooting for years now, always with that goal in mind and doing weekly photoshoots, and I still don't consider myself quite there. I don't think I ever will, it's a growth process that never stops. Being a professional simply means that you make enough to live off of, and to even charge any decent amount for honest work, you've got to be a damn good photographer. There is no certificate you get in the mail one day that says "Professional Photographer" on it.


----------



## table1349 (May 20, 2014)

Certification | Professional Photographers Association


----------



## Austin Greene (May 20, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Certification | Professional Photographers Association



And how many full time professionals do you know that actually use the PPA? I've yet to meet a single one in person. Also it's more a membership, versus what I was speaking to which was a magical  "certificate of completion" which shows up on your doorstep when you reach an adequate skill level.


----------



## KelSS90 (May 20, 2014)

Austin Greene said:


> 2. Be careful about rushing into being a "pro". I've been shooting for years now, always with that goal in mind and doing weekly photoshoots, and I still don't consider myself quite there. I don't think I ever will, it's a growth process that never stops. Being a professional simply means that you make enough to live off of, and to even charge any decent amount for honest work, you've got to be a damn good photographer. There is no certificate you get in the mail one day that says "Professional Photographer" on it.



This. I've had my first DSLR for about 8 months and love it. Have I thought about how wonderful it could be if in 5 years I can quit my day job and make photography a main source of income? Absolutely. But I have seen so many people rush into it, charge $250 for a family session, and get no where. Just this month I've started shooting for people that aren't close friends or family.... 1-2 "sessions" each weekend, most families or children. I am still doing it for FREE. Because honestly, there is still a chance I miss focus. Or I get home and notice some distracting shadows I didn't notice while shooting. Or a pose is a little unnatural. Maybe by the end of summer I'll be confident enough to charge $50 for my time. Maybe not. If anything, take it slow.


----------



## table1349 (May 20, 2014)

Austin Greene said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Certification | Professional Photographers Association
> ...


Actually I know a half dozen or so at least.  It's not for the enthusiast professional, but rather for the full time - always striving to learn and improve professional.  Learn to improve their photographic skills as well as their business skills.  It's not something that you pay your money to and get a certificate.  You have to pass a written exam as well as submit a portfolio.  Some of the photos must be taken to a set of standards to demonstrate your competence, the rest are of your professional work.  Submitting a portfolio does not mean you will be certified.  They actually have defined standards that have to be met to be certified.


----------



## Steve5D (May 20, 2014)

Can I ask how old you are?


----------



## chuasam (Aug 4, 2014)

do not chase what you feel will pay well. 
choose what you really enjoy photographing...and then get good enough that someone will pay you.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 4, 2014)

Once you start really getting into it, like when you first start thinking that you need a new lens, or lighting .. then you start realizing how much of an investment it is. --> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-shop-talk/357750-how-much-money-have-you-invested.html


----------



## waday (Aug 4, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Raymond_Mason said:
> 
> 
> > I think what I am going to purchase first is some Canon Telephoto zoom lens. Later when I get another better camera I can just use the same lenses. Me and my brother both are into this. My brother is more into film and is going to school for it. I think this is going to be a lot of fun.
> ...



+1. My first and only DSLR is a Canon XSI with a kit lens (that I bought new how many years ago). While I recognize that I need to upgrade, I don't want to upgrade until I know full well how to use the equipment that I have. Then, and only then, will I upgrade.


----------

